# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Ultimate Coil + Omega Savage - All EU datacenter!

## arigatofriend

Hello!

*We are selling on ALL EU (Chaos) Datacenter*!

•Cerberus
•Lich
•Louisoix
•Moogle
•Odin
•Omega
•Phoenix
•Ragnarok
•Shiva
•Zodiark

(*NA datacenters can be available under certain conditions, so don't hesitate to ask if you need something! :Smile: )

*What we sell*

We are currently selling:

Unending Coil of Bahamut (Ultimate)
Omega Savage
Other content also available under certain conditions

*Who we are*

We are a well established static in EU with a history of successful sales with repeated customers. Your sale will be done efficiently and professionally.

*How is works*

Add me on discord ari#4896. We will go over pricing and schedule. Once we agree on price and schedule, payments will be done thru Paypal, in advance before the scheduled run.


We look forward to run with you in FFXIV!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zephyranies

I am looking for omega assistance on an NA data center

----------

